# Consiglio su writer pdf

## Cazzantonio

Sapete se c'è qualche tool in portage per creare/modificare file pdf ?

Devo creare dei file pdf con testo e immagini, e periodicamente modificarli, ma è la prima volta che lo faccio sotto linux e non so da dove cominciare

----------

## zUgLiO

Potresti creare dei documenti con openoffice e poi esportarli in pdf.

Tieniti l'originale scritto con OO cosi lo puoi modificare aggiungendoci testo e immagine,poi rifai il pdf.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure li stampi su file (crea un ps) e poi convertirli con

```
ps2pdf
```

----------

## flyinspirit001

potresti usare in alternativa pstopdf (parte del pacchetto) xpdf

ed è indipendente a quanto so da GhostScript

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ok e grazie mille, solo una domanda... ma per metterci delle pagine scannerizzate?  Li infilo come immagini in un documento openoffice e poi li esporto? perchè con i ps ho lo stesso problema dei pdf, ovvero non li ho mai fatti

Per i pdf penso però di poter trovare un po' di help quà all'università

----------

## codadilupo

```
bash-2.05b$ emerge -s cups-pdf

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : cups-pdf ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-print/cups-pdf

      Latest version available: 1.3.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7 kB

      Homepage:    http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/

      Description: Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

      License:     GPL-2
```

 potrebbe esserti utile.... in pratica scannerizzi il documento, e lo stampi su file pdf, anziché su una stampante reale. Pero', é ovvio, dovrai avere cups installato...

per altro, di dipendenze non vuole granche'... 

```
bash-2.05b$ emerge -pv cups-pdf

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1  +X -cjk +cups  13,813 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-pdf-1.3.1   7 kB 

Total size of downloads: 13,821 kB
```

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

MOLTO bellino!!!! Avevo paura di dover creare un file dvi con tanto di impaginazione e tutto (e chi ha usato latex sa quanto macello faccia con le immagini) e poi dvi2ps2pdf

Thanks 1000

----------

## fejfbo

Senza scatenare flame   :Wink: 

Vorrei sapere da chi lo usa qual'è il migliore pdf-writer.

Ho visto che in portage ce ne sono 2, ma entrambi mi sembrano abbastanza "giovani" come ebuild.

----------

## Luca89

pdf-writer nel senso di un programma che ti permette di scrivere testi e poi di esportarli in pdf? Openoffice.org ha questa caratteristica.

----------

## fejfbo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> pdf-writer nel senso di un programma che ti permette di scrivere testi e poi di esportarli in pdf? Openoffice.org ha questa caratteristica.

 

Sì, intendo quello. Questa funzione è stata inserita in OO2?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Sì, intendo quello. Questa funzione è stata inserita in OO2?

 

si. openoffice permette di farlo da sempre.

se ti serve un modo generale per creare pdf puoi dire al tuo programma di stampare su file, in particolare su un file PostScript (.ps). a questo punto esistono i comandi ps2pdf e simili che lo convertono nella versione di pdf che preferisci

----------

## GuN_jAcK

OpenOffice è la soluzione più veloce  :Smile: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> OpenOffice è la soluzione più veloce 

 

Penso proprio di usare questo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## salade

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> OpenOffice è la soluzione più veloce 

 

Sì, ma solo se utilizzi la versione -bin, altrimenti non ti passa più!  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ti serve un modo generale per creare pdf puoi dire al tuo programma di stampare su file, in particolare su un file PostScript (.ps). a questo punto esistono i comandi ps2pdf e simili che lo convertono nella versione di pdf che preferisci

 

Ma il risultato è spesso pessimo con le immagini :S

Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di usare CUPS assieme a:

```

*  net-print/cups-pdf

      Latest version available: 1.7.0a

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 16 kB

      Homepage:    http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/

      Description: Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma il risultato è spesso pessimo con le immagini :S

 

beh... dipende sempre dalle impostazioni che scegli, no?

io non ho mai avuto brutti risultati, così facendo, e stampo pdf da qualunque programma

il secondo non lo conoscevo... buono a sapersi. grazie per la dritta  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì, ma solo se utilizzi la versione -bin, altrimenti non ti passa più! 

 

hahahahah concordo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di usare CUPS assieme a:

 

Quoto.... le immagini vengono molto meglio

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *  net-print/cups-pdf
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno, va benissimo non necessita di particolari configurazionie, l'ho utilizzato per creare versioni pdf dei miei curriculum... il vantaggio? Beh con cups puoi stampare e convertire il file in pdf da qualsiasi programma: firefox compreso... con openoffice devi perforza importare tutto e convertire in pdf dal programma.

Ciauz   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Io invece volevo utilizzare cups-pdf per crearmi i pdf della documentazione gentoo soltanto che le pagine venivano totalmente sfasate.  :Confused: 

----------

## fejfbo

Continuo con le domande in questo post perchè mi sembra adatto   :Very Happy: 

Ho provato con cups-pdf però c'è un modo di dirgli dove salvare il file creato? Oppure sapere dove lo mette di default? STo facendo una ricerca per trovarlo, ma ci vuole mezz'ora e poi con la mia memoria mi scordo la prossima volta che dovrei farlo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Dunque dovrebbe salvare i file nella cartella /var/spool/cups-pdf/[nomeutente]; almeno da me è così, visto che cups lo utilizzo per condividere una stampante in rete fra tanti utenti.

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Dunque dovrebbe salvare i file nella cartella /var/spool/cups-pdf/[nomeutente]; almeno da me è così, visto che cups lo utilizzo per condividere una stampante in rete fra tanti utenti.
> 
> Ciauz  

 

Sì, anche a me lo salva lì, la ricerca ha dato buoni frutti. Volevo però sapere se è possibile scegliere dove salvare, e soprattutto se è possibile scegliere il nome del file in modo da rendere almeno più comoda la ricerca   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Bingo!.... beh purtroppo la versione di cups-pdf che è in portage (fra l'altro è pure vecchiotta) non supporta nessun file di configurazione, il quale è stato introdotto dalla versione 2.0, x maggiori dettagli vai qui... io quasi quasi mi faccio un bel ebuild... eh eh eh nuovo di zecca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  io quasi quasi mi faccio un bel ebuild... eh eh eh nuovo di zecca 

 

Non sarebbe male come idea, così anche per Gentoo sarebbe disponibile in portage la nuova versione 2

----------

## Dr.Dran

Mo provo e poi rompo le balle ai dev   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

Edit: Mi correggo c'è già chi ha rotto le balle ai dev:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112190

Solo che questi dev poveretti... a volte sono sempre un pelo in ritardo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   [scherzo]

----------

## GiRa

Aggiungo che con OOo se crei indici e simili convertendo in PDF i link rimangono attivi e funzionanti.

----------

## fejfbo

 *Quote:*   

> Opened: 2005-11-11 08:32

 

Attendiamo fiduciosi   :Cool: 

----------

## GiRa

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Opened: 2005-11-11 08:32 
> 
> Attendiamo fiduciosi  

 

Eh? Mi è sfuggito qualcosa!

----------

## fejfbo

Parlavo del bug aperto per l'inserimento della versione 2 di cups-pdf in portage, come da link di DranXXX

----------

## GiRa

OK, grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> . il vantaggio? Beh con cups puoi stampare e convertire il file in pdf da qualsiasi programma: firefox compreso... con openoffice devi perforza importare tutto e convertire in pdf dal programma.
> 
> 

 

Esattamente  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> il vantaggio? Beh con cups puoi stampare e convertire il file in pdf da qualsiasi programma: firefox compreso... con openoffice devi perforza importare tutto e convertire in pdf dal programma.

 

ma non è lo stesso se stampo prima su ps, e poi converto in pdf?

alla fine non è la stessa cosa che fa anche OpenOffice?

----------

## GiRa

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *DranXXX wrote:*   il vantaggio? Beh con cups puoi stampare e convertire il file in pdf da qualsiasi programma: firefox compreso... con openoffice devi perforza importare tutto e convertire in pdf dal programma. 
> 
> ma non è lo stesso se stampo prima su ps, e poi converto in pdf?
> 
> 

 

E' la stessa cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> alla fine non è la stessa cosa che fa anche OpenOffice?

 

No, OOo2 fa il parsing dei propri file (che non son altro che file XML) e li trasforma in PDF, non è una stampa. 

Per esempio se fai dei link incrociati all'interno di un documento (come un indice) i link permangono nella conversione in PDF; non è solo una semplice stampata.[/quote]

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ok, concordo, però con cups-pdf l'operazione di convertire un file in ps e poi in pdf viene fatta im maniera trasparente, insomma al posto di stampare con una stampante ps su un file stampo con su una stampante virtuale su pdf... è un passagio in meno che faccio a manina, e per un nubbio è un grande vantaggio   :Wink: 

Inoltre se pensate che con cups (centralizzando lo share delle stampanti) sia su linuz che su winzoz riesco a creare pdf e ad inviare fax con fax4cups... non mel unica interfaccia meno menate...   :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

@Cazzantonio: sei riuscito a far funzionare cups-pdf?A me stampa solo da root mentre da utente manda il file in stampa ma poi si blocca con questo errore :

[ERROR] failed to set file mode for PDF file (/var/spool/cups-pdf/ngmmc/none.pdf)

ma da qui a capire cosa c'e' che non va non so proprio... Idee?

----------

## randomaze

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio: sei riuscito a far funzionare cups-pdf?A me stampa solo da root mentre da utente manda il file in stampa ma poi si blocca con questo errore :
> 
> [ERROR] failed to set file mode for PDF file (/var/spool/cups-pdf/ngmmc/none.pdf)
> 
> ma da qui a capire cosa c'e' che non va non so proprio... Idee?

 

Appena installato... nessun problema.

Permessi e utente sulla directory /var/spool/cups-pdf/ngmmc sono corretti?

----------

## GiRa

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> MOLTO bellino!!!! Avevo paura di dover creare un file dvi con tanto di impaginazione e tutto (e chi ha usato latex sa quanto macello faccia con le immagini) e poi dvi2ps2pdf
> 
> Thanks 1000

 

Se usi pdflatex per compilare non hai nessun problema con png, jpg, bmp ed altri.

Mi permetto di consigliare anche texmacs (WYSIWYG) o texmaker (un IDE scoperto ieri grazie a TheRealMorpheu5).

Oppure OOo2 ha la funzione apposita per esportare in PDF è fa proprio un bel lavoro.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

@Randomaze.. boh il mio sembra uno di quei problemi inspiegabili... i permessi delle cartelle li ho controllati tutti da /var/spool in poi sono tutti corretti come su altri picci.... quindi non so,, per scrupolo ho provato ad aggiungere la direttiva RunAsUser come scritto sulla homepage ma non e' servito, e non e' servito neppure aggiungere l'utente al gruppo lp.... Non so proprio cosa altro potrei provare!!

----------

## randomaze

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> @Randomaze.. boh il mio sembra uno di quei problemi inspiegabili... i permessi delle cartelle li ho controllati tutti da /var/spool in poi sono tutti corretti come su altri picci.... 

 

Cioé negli altri PC funziona regolarmente, il problema lo hai solo su uno?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si esattamente, ma gli altri picci non sono miei,, ho solo chiesto in giro e han tutti le mie configurazioni...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Scusate ma non vorrei fare il guastafeste me esisteva un post simile a questo a cui ho discusso meno di un mese fa  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417444-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Scusate ma non vorrei fare il guastafeste me esisteva un post simile a questo a cui ho discusso meno di un mese fa 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417444-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html
> 
> Ciauz  

 

Ok, ho fatto il merge... grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ok io ho risolto i miei problemi con cups-pdf,, era una banalisimo errore di permessi sulla cartella /var/tmp che non era scrivibile da tutti.... dando permessi di scrittura a tutti e' andato tutto a posto!

il nuovo (v.2) cups-pdf accetta i file di configurazione esterni ora..

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si ed ora finalmente è in portage in versione testing... già installato e configurato... funziona per il momento bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda, se non voglio usare openoffice, come faccio a creare un pdf da un file di testo .txt?

Pare che nella creazione ci siano problemi di margini, se sono troppo larghi (e con kwrite non so come impostare A4) succede un casotto e vengono caratteri solitari, pezzi di parole....

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Domanda, se non voglio usare openoffice, come faccio a creare un pdf da un file di testo .txt?

 Mettendoci un po' più di impegno e scrivendo in groff o LaTeX  :Razz: 

Ciao.

----------

## bandreabis

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Domanda, se non voglio usare openoffice, come faccio a creare un pdf da un file di testo .txt? Mettendoci un po' più di impegno e scrivendo in groff o LaTeX 
> 
> Ciao.

 

Vorrai mica spingermi tra le braccia di mamma Microsoft?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Vorrai mica spingermi tra le braccia di mamma Microsoft? 

 Stai scherzando, vero? A quanto mi risulta, groff è nato con Unix e LaTeX è in giro da più di 20 anni... Ben prima che Guglielmo Cancelli pensasse a come chiamare la sua azienda.

Ciao.

[Edit] Accorciata l'anguilla altrimenti i cacciatori fanno strage di fagiani...   :Laughing:  [/Edit]

----------

## bandreabis

Intendevo creandomi i pdf da Word!   :Razz: 

----------

